# Greenville, SC Charmina 4 yr old female WGSD



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

Charmina, 4 yr old purebred white GSD. Please get her! She is a big girl, but really skinny. She is an owner surrender, and her time is UP!

Greenville County Animal Care Services
328C Furman Hall Road
Receiving Building
Greenville, SC 29609
Due to the overwhelming number of phone calls we receive each day from those of you who want to save lives, we kindly request correspondence by e-mail. Thank you for all you do save animals!

[email protected]


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Bumping this sad, scared girl up.


----------



## crankybeef (Jul 24, 2008)

Greenville is very rescue friendly! Email to hold!!! Very low cost pull fee, they can arrange volunteer transport that leaves EVERY WEEKEND!! 

They are preparing for Hurricane Hannah and planning for the worst. Which means those poor souls that are there prior to the storm have VERY VERY Limited time!!!

They can even arrange for Vet services!!!! prior to transport!!! To include spay/neuter, HW Testing ETC!!

Tayrn at Greenville works so hard to get all these babies out!!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

No longer listed


----------

